# Planting birds/homing pigeons



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am wanting to plant some birds as well as launch some homing pigeons to get my dog some work this off season.
----does anyone have any contacts for me to buy birds, or homing pigeons? 
Thx!


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Get with your city or neighboring city and see if it is legal to trap pigeons under the over passes or other areas they congregate. That is how we have done it in the past.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks!! Will do


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

find a farmer with a barn and a winged rat problem - i mean pigeon problem. get an okee dokee. go in at night with a big ole fish net and a spotlight. have fun. next day - shoot em - have fun again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KSL usually has guys selling pigeons for training. Depending on the area you live in, they price may range by a couple bucks a piece.

But this might be the way to go so that you can just get gobs of shooting in:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29275981&cat=&lpid=&search=pigeon&ad_cid=7


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

⬆⬆⬆that sounds fun!!!😀


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Pm me and can get you some. $4 per bird.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think I PM'd ya?


----------

